

Man tries to pay bill with spider drawing - mikeleeorg
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=665847

======
jdietrich
Not news, nothing to do with hacking.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Sorry. Just thought it was funny. It made me think of how bootstrapping a
startup means always worrying about paying my bills. I wish my creditors would
take a spider drawing too.

------
jared314
Classic 2008.

